# Contender / Encore Recoil



## 7dawg9 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting a Contender or Encore with several barrel combos ( 308, 7mm-08, 35). What's been y'alls experience with recoil? I'm comfortable with my SBH 44 Magnum, curious as to how they would compare with that.


----------



## HuntFan (Dec 21, 2010)

I have several barrels on my Contender including a .375 JDJ & .444 Marlin.  My 11 year old son uses a .30-30 barrel to deer hunt (under supervision) & his perception is there is alot less recoil than my .44 Blackhawk.  Truth is the contender has less "felt recoil" in comparison to a revolver due to the energy being directed straight back vs. the flip felt from most revolvers.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Richard P (Dec 21, 2010)

Lighter bullets (125 or 130 in 7mm and .308), 150 in .35Rem and holding the velocity a few hundred feet from top loads will make any of them more tolerable.  (You dont really need that 7-08 do you ?; I can help you have a nice pair of 15'' .308s).  The 7-08 and .308 are only in Encore.  You can do about as well with a 30-30 14'' Contender and a 7-30 Waters 14'' Contender.  The Contender isnt as stout as the Encore but it is easier to add other barrels. They each have their place.


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 23, 2010)

redurham said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Contender or Encore with several barrel combos ( 308, 7mm-08, 35). What's been y'alls experience with recoil? I'm comfortable with my SBH 44 Magnum, curious as to how they would compare with that.



i got a Encore SS P/H in 15" barrel in a 243. its very manageable.

got the Encore m/l and its very light. quite surprized


----------



## encoreman (Jan 11, 2011)

I shoot a .308 Encore 15" and all you need to do is download it for the shorter barrel, I also use a 125 gr bullet which also reduces recoil. Like Huntfan said you get a straight back recoil not barrel flip. I had a .44 Ruger blackhawk that kicked like a mule compared to my encore. If you hunt with it and kill you a deer or two you will be hooked. Most people don't realize it is 6 times harder to shoot a pistol accurately vs. a rifle. It is a challenge that make hangun hunting fun. Just shoot you a nice buck and tell all your friends you done it with a pistol and watch the reaction. A Pistol? WOW.


----------



## kweidner (Jan 11, 2011)

i agree...my.357 herret is a pussycat from a recoil and sound report stance.  the muzzle energy and knockdown of that herrett is shooting a 225 grain ftx at almost 1800 fps.  muzzle energy is close to a ton.  in comparison my 300 grain load from my 44 mag (stout load at that) gives in the area of 800 pounds of energy.  the herrett is twice the power with litteraly half the recoil.  I have even shot the encore in 30-06 15" bbl. I still think a stout load for a sixgun is worse than that!  if you can handle a good magnum revolver, set your mind to rest.  any you choose will be fine.  word of advice though check out the 7-30 waters.  i have two friends with them, they hit like a frieght train and are INCREDIBLE accurate.  Both of theirs will shoot under an inch at 100.  my contender in the herret will shoot and has on multiple occasions over a rest scoped under.75 at 100.  my personal best is .646 at 100.  the ONLY thing I do not like about it is the size when compared to a good hunting revolver.  There is a ton of difference between 8 inches of bbl and 14.


----------



## jerome (Oct 26, 2011)

recoil only happen when you are shoting targets!!!! I've killed deer with all kinds of guns and can't recall any of them kicking when pulling the triger on a deer !!  lol


----------



## trial&error (Oct 26, 2011)

44 mag in super redhawk hurts more than most rifle calibers in contender.


----------

